# Buck knives, made in China?



## TJay

I haven't purchased a new knife in years, but I received a new fixed blade buck for Christmas.  On the blade "CHINA".  Are all Buck knives made in China now?  Looks like a nice, functional knife, but it sure is depressing.


----------



## Wetzel

That is depressing... I'll be sure to look closely if I ever think about buying another Buck knife.


----------



## georgiaboy

I always thought Buck knives were Made in USA.  I remember this from an old thread and it certainly makes me want to support Buck Knives.
This was taken from the website and is a message from Chuck Buck:

Now that you are family, you might like to know a little more about our organization. The fantastic growth of Buck Knives was no accident. From the beginning, management determined to make God the Senior Partner. In a crisis, the problem was turned over to Him, and He hasn't failed to help us with the answer. Each product must reflect the integrity of management, including our Senior Partner. If sometimes we fail on our end, because we are human, we find it imperative to do our utmost to make it right. Of course, to us, besides being Senior Partner, He is our Heavenly Father also; and it's a great blessing to us to have this security in these troubled times. If any of you are troubled or perplexed and looking for answers, may we invite you to look to Him, for God loves you.


----------



## frankwright

I believe that many of the lower priced Buck knives,such as you find in Walmart, are now made in Taiwan. I think it was the only way Buck could produce a knife at a price that could be sold in a Discount store.


----------



## stumpman

I've got an old one in my hand and it is made in the USA.


----------



## TJay

Don't get me wrong, I like Buck knives.  I own several, including my Dad's old buck knife.  I just hope that all of their knives are not made overseas now.  Buck has been an icon in the industry for a long time.


----------



## marknga

I'm pretty sure they are still made in the USA. Let me find out for sure.


----------



## marknga

Well I was wrong  
check this thread out on bladeforums
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=326724

Mark


----------



## leo

*In case anyone .................*

Buck Knives
P.O. Box 1267
El Cajon, CA 92022

1900 Weld Boulevard
El Cajon, CA 92020 

Consumer Relations
(800) 326-2825 

................. really wants to know  

leo


----------



## leoparddog

Bummer,    
My last 2 bucks are definitely made in the USA and I even got Chuck Buck to sign one for me at BPS a few years back.


----------



## kysilver77

*fake knives*



Wetzel said:


> That is depressing... I'll be sure to look closely if I ever think about buying another Buck knife.



Hey Wetzel, kysilver77 here I was browesing anf found this forum. I collect knifes, trade em, drop em. Early today I was looking up a buck knive in a unopened box, didn't give much for it thank God Its a collector. Got it opened it looked beautifull turned it over, China, you could have kicked me in the kuhonies. Got to searchin and found Case also had knives made in China and a lot more places. I can go to a Chinese outlet and get the same knive I bought for (9.99) if I by 10 its 5.50. I joined this because I saw you guys entry on the knives, I thought you may like to know, when I gut a deer I want American made Steel to do the job.
I like you site, see ya


----------



## Artfuldodger

I bought a Buck made in the US at a flea market for $12.00. The man next to me bought three Schrade Old Timers made in the US for $45.00 for all three. These were all used knives. 
I lot of what used to be better brand kitchen knives are now made in China. I've seen Japanese brands made in China with steel from Japan.  
If you are going to buy one from China buy a Rough Rider. They are about the best Chinese made pocket knife.


----------



## kysilver77

*Buck Knives, Case Knives*

Hey guys I was just saying that it was a shock to see that Buck and Case were maid in China and other countries. This is the only one I bought that I knew that wasn't made here. When the ROMEOS meet this week someone else will own it, I hope.
ROMEOS,  retired ole men eatin out. We have breakfast, thanks


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Most of their line is made here in the U.S. They did have some promo knives made in China. I don't know if they still do.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Hooty Hoot said:


> Most of their line is made here in the U.S. They did have some promo knives made in China. I don't know if they still do.



I went to Academy Sports site to see if I could find one made in the U.S. They might have some but usually if it's made in the U.S. it will be displayed as such because that is a big selling point. I couldn't find much info on where they were made but searched for a few with the same part # on Ebay and they were made in China.
Some of the Buck Bantams on Ebay were made in the US. Most of the knives on Ebay made in the US will be listed as such.
I guess you just gotta look real close to make sure.


----------



## Inthegarge

Ordered 2 knives from Buck a couple of months ago.....When I got them 1 said Made in USA and the other was stamped China, although it had a piece of paper in the box saying "Buck knives are made in the USA"... Called the company and was told only "some" of their knives are made in the USA....


----------



## hunt n duck

Kershaw knives are the same. Some made in USA and some made in china. Not to far in our future everything will be made in china.


----------



## cmfireman

New Balance shoes does the same thing. They're homepage says "Made in the USA for over 75 years".  

They neglect to tell you that there are only a handful of shoes made in the USA and those are their most expensive models.


----------



## Theodore981

Much...no, most of the "brand name" stuff we by nowadays is just "branded" stuff.  That disgusts me.  Think the Cub Cadets or Husqvarnas at the home centers are made by those companies?  Nah.  They are made by MTD, or whomever the lowest bidder is.  Think there is a Sears or Craftsman factory anywhere in the world?  Nah.

This stuff is made by someone else, to the parent company's specifications, with a pretty paint job and labels slapped on it.  This stuff happens all the time.  In essence, all of those companies are effectively lying to us consumers.

Kinda goes along with all of the "Japanese" vehicles that are made in America, and the "American" vehicles that are made in Mexico or Canada.  We can all thank ol' Slick Willie for getting that ball rolling.


----------



## bull0ne

Don't get me started bout china-made junk 

I had a kershaw so-called lock blade malfunction and close up on my finger.  On the way to the truck for first aid to stop the blood, I tried my best to throw that knife into orbit. 

If its possible and/or known to me.........I leave cheaply made china products  on the shelf.


----------



## Buck111

Most Buck knives are made in America. The American ones are marked "U.S.A.". 
The Asian ones aren't.


----------



## Backlasher82

bull0ne said:


> Don't get me started bout china-made junk
> 
> I had a kershaw so-called lock blade malfunction and close up on my finger.  On the way to the truck for first aid to stop the blood, I tried my best to throw that knife into orbit.
> 
> If its possible and/or known to me.........I leave cheaply made china products  on the shelf.



Too bad you chunked it. Kershaw knives have a lifetime warranty, they would have either repaired or replaced it for free. Most Kershaws are made in the US but I have seen a few of the cheaper ones that were made in China. 

This thread got me looking at some of my knives and found out I have a Gerber made in Portugal. It's a filet knife and seems to hold an edge OK, so who knows.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Every Buck knife I have ever owned was junk anyway.


----------



## joey1919

when i broke my last pocket knife and went searching for a new one i figured out the same thing...they all have their knives made in china

i contacted one of the custom knife makers on here, spent my money locally, and have a quality knife i am very proud.


----------



## Backlasher82

joey1919 said:


> when i broke my last pocket knife and went searching for a new one i figured out the same thing...they all have their knives made in china



No they don't. They still make their top grade knives in the US and it really isn't that hard to tell even before you look on the blade to see where it was made. If you see a $60 Kershaw in the case and see another Kershaw the same size for $15, that's a pretty good clue right there.


----------



## joey1919

Backlasher82 said:


> No they don't. They still make their top grade knives in the US and it really isn't that hard to tell even before you look on the blade to see where it was made. If you see a $60 Kershaw in the case and see another Kershaw the same size for $15, that's a pretty good clue right there.



i stand corrected, what i should have said is most all of them have some or all of their products produced overseas, while hiding behind the banner of MADE IN USA on their logos and home pages. what they should say is MAY BE MADE IN USA

http://www.kershaw-knives.net/kershaw-knives.php?category=kershaw_made_in_usa


----------



## Batterycap

I have seen a few posts in other forums that expressed similar frustration, until they actually examined and held the Chinese version. Not surprisingly, it is as good, if not thought to be better. Pictures of the factory over there have been seen, and it is stated it is as clean and modern as you would find. I'm not a collector - never will be. I just need a knife for everyday use, and I want USA stamped on it. I know this - I want Buck to do what it has to do to stay in business. I would hate for every Buck Knife out there to become a collectible - because they don't make them anymore.


----------



## TJay

While checking out the forum this morning I saw this thread that I originally posted in 2005.  This is a good opportunity to post an update on that knife 9 years later.  I still have the knife but I only use it occaisionally and when I do it is for cleaning and skinning deer.  It is still in great shape and is relatively easy to sharpen for a Buck.  I can get this knife sharper than any other Buck knife I own, literally razor sharp and is average in holding that edge.  The blade shows a very light surface rust (or discolor).  I can't say how this knife would fare with heavy use but I suspect it would do well and if the blade broke or got severly chipped I wouldn't feel bad about retiring it.


----------



## georgia_home

i am slightly ocd about knives, buck in particular. wife hates when i see a sale on them.

anyway, if you break the knife, get hold of buck and talk to them. they will replace the knife. a friend bought one a few years back, and chipped it while cracking a backbone/hip at the cleaning post. replaced free.

as folks noted above, some are made in china, some usa. if it matters, just check before you purchase.

and good post 9+ years ago! it's nice to get folks thinking.



TJay said:


> While checking out the forum this morning I saw this thread that I originally posted in 2005.  This is a good opportunity to post an update on that knife 9 years later.  I still have the knife but I only use it occaisionally and when I do it is for cleaning and skinning deer.  It is still in great shape and is relatively easy to sharpen for a Buck.  I can get this knife sharper than any other Buck knife I own, literally razor sharp and is average in holding that edge.  The blade shows a very light surface rust (or discolor).  I can't say how this knife would fare with heavy use but I suspect it would do well and if the blade broke or got severly chipped I wouldn't feel bad about retiring it.


----------



## 660griz

Got a Buck folder a few years ago as a present. Saw this thread, pulled it out and sure enough, China. 
Sad.
I just bought a Habilis Bush Tool. Not only made in USA but, made in GA.


----------

